# Night Lords Books



## Bigmits (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey,

I heard there were a set of books focusing on the Night Lords and I was thinking of reading them. Is there just "Soul Drinker" and "Lord of Night"? Are they connected? and which one should I read first?

Thanks in advance!

Bigmits.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Lord of the Night_ and _Soul Hunter_ are the only Night Lords books at the current time, but by the middle of April the next book _Blood Reaver_ will be available.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Bigmits said:


> Hey,
> 
> I heard there were a set of books focusing on the Night Lords and I was thinking of reading them. Is there just "Soul Drinker" and "Lord of Night"? Are they connected? and which one should I read first?
> 
> ...


There's _Lord of the Night_, one of BL's earlier books, which is a standalone novel.

Then there's _Soul Hunter_ (not Soul Drinker - different series), which is the first in the Night Lords series.

There are audiobooks and short stories tied into that series, too, but the next novel for it is called _Blood Reaver_, and is out in a couple of months.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

also the throne of lies audio book is available as well.

Never read Lord of the Night but Soul Hunter was a pretty good book and Throne of Lies although lacking some good ol fasion CSM kicking ass in combat it was a good story none the less...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It's also worth noting that _Lord of the Night_ is probably best read before _Soul Hunter_. While they are not directly linked at all, _Soul Hunter_ does add a different perspective on the events of _Lord of the Night_ which you won't pick up on if you havn't read it. 

As Aaron said above, there is also _Throne of Lies_ (Audio) and _The Core_ (Short Story) which are currently part of the series.

The chronological order in which the series should be read is:



Soul Hunter.


Throne of Lies.


The Core (although set after _Blood Reaver_ it was intentionally published before and should be read before).


Blood Reaver (not yet released).


----------



## Bigmits (Jan 13, 2010)

Cheers guys much apprieciated,

I'll probably get stuck into these as soon as I finish reading "Fear the Alien"

Cheers,

Bigmits.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

The night lord short story 'the core' is part pf the series.


----------



## Bigmits (Jan 13, 2010)

Just realised that "The Core" is part of the "Fear the Alien" book which I'm reading now. Is it worth missing it out and reading it when I've read the others first or should I just read it now then move on to the others?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Bigmits said:


> Just realised that "The Core" is part of the "Fear the Alien" book which I'm reading now. Is it worth missing it out and reading it when I've read the others first or should I just read it now then move on to the others?


Read it now because it links with the Salamander story- or miss both if you want to read Soul Hunter first.


----------



## Bigmits (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the speedy responses guys,

I think I'll just read it now! I don't have the patience to wait!

Bigmits


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bigmits said:


> Thanks for the speedy responses guys,
> 
> I think I'll just read it now! I don't have the patience to wait!
> 
> Bigmits


To be honest though you won't really get any of the many references/minor spoilers that _The Core_ establishes (prior to the release of _Blood Reaver_) if you havn't read _Soul Hunter_.

Although both _The Core_ and _Prometheus Requiem_ can be read as standalones/prior to reading the rest of the Night Lords and Salamanders series respectively, you would benefit much more if you read them in the correct order within both series.


----------



## Bigmits (Jan 13, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> To be honest though you won't really get any of the many references/minor spoilers that _The Core_ establishes (prior to the release of _Blood Reaver_) if you havn't read _Soul Hunter_.
> 
> Although both _The Core_ and _Prometheus Requiem_ can be read as standalones/prior to reading the rest of the Night Lords and Salamanders series, you would benefit much more if you read them in the correct order within both series.


alright you win :wink: I'll hold out and read them in order! I'd rather get the most out of them i can! Looks like I've got some reading to do!!


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I know this thread is a little old, but I dont want to start a new thread for this question. Now that blood reaver is out and people know what is spoiled by the core. Would you have rather read blood reaver first or still read the core first. I dont like spoilers so I was thinking of reading the core after blood reaver.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_The Core_ first, the way it was intended.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would go with the core after to be honest, then you know who defiantly isn't going to die. But it is just personal preference to be honest. If Void Stalker is as good as Soul Hunter or Blood Reaver, the night lords books will have surpassed Eisenhorn as my favorite trilogy.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Figured I would update the thread after I made my decision in case anyone goes searching in the future. Since both Blood Reaver and The Core are out now, I decided to read Blood Reaver first to avoid spoilers even though The Core came out first. I am very happy I decided to read in that order. There aren't very many spoilers, but I think one of them is pretty huge. I see no negative of reading The Core after Blood Reaver, but do so the other way around. Also after reading Blood Reaver I really wanted more and it was a nice little bridge while waiting for the next book, I may go back and read it again before the 3rd book.


----------

